# Yanmar Diesels



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

When I told a couple of people I was interested in a JD 2210, they asked if it had a Yanmar diesel. When said I said yes, they said something to the effect of "then that's the one you should buy." 
I haven't heard or read anything bad about the Yanmars. 
I know Kubotas seem to have a good reputation. 
Who are some of the other diesel manufacturers, and how do they stack up?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Yanmar is arguably at the top of the piramid. One of the best diesels made in the world for longevity and reliability. It is not unusual to get over 8,000 hrs. from this engine and more like over 20,000 hours under continuous use applications like generators and mine equipment. Kubota makes a very good engine as well and they are VERY reliable and long lasting. John Deere is the same. Shibaura (Japanese now in consortium with Caterpillar) makes the engines for New Holland CUT's. I don't particularly care for them personally. They are not all bad but they have had their share of problems. A friend I work with has a Gehl 6635 Skid Steer that has a nice little 80 hp Deutz oil cooled diesel. Perkins, now Caterpillar is a well known and repect engine used in the Massey Ferguson line. MAN (Munchen Ansbach Nuremburg) makes very good quality truck diesels. There are more than you can think of so I will just post a link to those who are member of the EMA

ENGINE MANUFACTURERS ASSOCIATION 

The above link is by no means all of the manufacturers. This does not include the Koreans, Chinese, India, and Russia. 

In my opinion Yanmar, Kubota, John Deere, Perkins, Cummins, and Caterpillar are the most popular and well respected that come to my mind. 

This is almost as bad as starting an oil brand/type war! eace: :cowboy: :smiles:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks Chief. I see the a lot of the big players are still around.
A friend of mine has a 3cyl Yanmar gas engine in his JD 322. I think the bottom end of the motor is a converted diesel. It's a smooth running little unit. He's one of the people that said go with the Yanmar motor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Your friend gave you some great advice. :thumbsup:


----------

